# обработка деки



## grigoriys (8 Окт 2015)

Всем доброго времени суток! История вкратце такова: презентовали добрые люди школе баян, типа на выкинштейн, но жалко выбрасывать, возьмите на запчасти. Баян "Сармат", фабрика Ростов на Дону, с виду состояние вообще не игранное. НО!! в правой клавиатуре не нажимается ни одна клавиша, а в левой - все в порядке. После осмотра выяснилось, что клапана в правой механике всей плоскостью приклеились к деке. Дека алюминиевая (или какой-то сплав, очень похожа на "Рубиновскую"), клапана тоже алюминиевые, БЕЗ поролона, только клапан и лайка. Поотрывал их от деки силовым способом, максимально аккуратно (ну, насколько это возможно).
Собственно вопрос: чем обработать (повытирать) деку, чтобы клапана не приклеились снова? и чтобы сама дека от этой "обработки" не пострадала (не облезла и не поржавела)?


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Окт 2015)

Да ничего там заново не приклеится. Если раз в год кто-то будет играть...))

Деку протрите растворителем, а лайку клапанов разлохматьте маленькой железной щёточкой  с тоненькими волосиками.


----------



## glory (8 Окт 2015)

Любым растворителем.. Спиртом.
Только механику надо полностью разобрать... И  лайку надо смотреть...


----------



## grigoriys (8 Окт 2015)

всем спасибо за ответы! думаю, спирт будет самым безобидным вариантом. Правда, есть некоторые сомнения что им будет можно полностью удалить остатки прилипшей лайки, ну буду пробовать.
Kuzalogly (08.10.2015, 11:22) писал:


> маленькой железной щёточкой с тоненькими волосиками.


 это самодельное устройство? в продаже видел только металлические щетки, которыми можно удалять старую краску с батареи (или гаража). Но вообще мысль интересная!


----------



## vev (8 Окт 2015)

*grigoriys*, есть обувные щетки для замши. Вот одна сторона у них бывает проволочная


----------



## glory (8 Окт 2015)

Проще лезвием безопасной бритвы почистить. Эффект тот же..


----------



## ze_go (8 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly (08.10.2015, 11:22) писал:


> маленькой железной щёточкой


 grigoriys (08.10.2015, 11:52) писал:


> это самодельное устройство?


простая зубная щетка не решит?


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Окт 2015)

1. Спирт не удалит остатки прилипшей хрени.
2. Зубная- не пойдёт. Погуляйте по рынкам, магазинам. 
   - На вокзал можно!
   - Зайдите...
П.С. Если кто служил в армии в связи, знает полевой связной кабель П-274 и П-275. Там стальные жилки чередуются с медными. Евонные жилки объединяем в кисть, приделываем ручку. Получаем "щёточку для разлохмачивания".))


----------



## grigoriys (8 Окт 2015)

Ситуация в целом понятна. Еще раз повторюсь, что"удаление остатков прилипшей хрени" и исключение повторного прилипания к деке всех клапанов правой механики - основная задача. Зайду к завхозу за растворителем, главное чтобы алюминий потом прыщами не покрылся))
p.s. Думаю что скоблить алюминиевую деку безопасной бритвой несколько антигуманно


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Окт 2015)

Дык он вроде предлагал лезвием обрабатывать не деку, а лайку. 

Кстати, если лайкой провести туда-сюда по крупной шкурке- эффект тоже неплох.


----------



## ze_go (8 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly (08.10.2015, 13:17) писал:


> Зубная- не пойдёт.


 пробовали? 
я - да! 
причём довольно часто. 
щетину только пожёстче надо выбирать. 
в крайнем случае срезать, чтоб покороче была.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Окт 2015)

Подрезка щетины- это мысль. Видимо, при жёстких щётках оно есть хорошо.


----------



## gerborisov (8 Окт 2015)

grigoriys (08.10.2015, 11:02) писал:


> клапана тоже алюминиевые, БЕЗ поролона, только клапан и лайка


 Поролон просто усох со временем. Лайку нужно переклеить с поролоном или фильцем. Но это на любителя. Как говорится: "овчинка не стоит выделки". А саму раму алюминиевую, предварительно отсоединив резонаторы, можно отскрёбывать, чем угодно. Главное, что бы не попала стружка в голоса.


----------



## ze_go (8 Окт 2015)

gerborisov (08.10.2015, 21:28) писал:


> А саму раму алюминиевую, предварительно отсоединив резонаторы, можно отскрёбывать, чем угодно. Главное, что бы не попала стружка в голоса.


 нестыковочка, однако...
как можно попасть стружкой в голоса, ежели резонатоы отсоеденены?


----------



## MAN (9 Окт 2015)

ze_go (08.10.2015, 21:57) писал:


> gerborisov (08.10.2015, 21:28) писал:А саму раму алюминиевую, предварительно отсоединив резонаторы, можно отскрёбывать, чем угодно. Главное, чтобы не попала стружка в голоса. нестыковочка, однако...как можно попасть стружкой в голоса, ежели резонатоы отсоединены?


 Нет ничего сверхъестественного, стружкой в голоса можно попасть, если скрести деку над снятыми с неё резонаторами.


----------



## gerborisov (9 Окт 2015)

MAN (09.10.2015, 15:23) писал:


> Нет ничего сверхъестественного, стружкой в голоса можно попасть, если скрести деку над снятыми с неё резонаторами.


 "Товарищи! Будьте бдительны" - лозунг времён СССР. Так вот это написано в смысле: "Лучше перебдеть, чем недобдеть"


----------

